# ok, glielo ricordo



## Annie:

Aiuto.. penso di aver detto una castrone al telefono al mio capo.. 
ha chiamato per parlare con un mio collega che era al telefono... siccome il mio collega dopo 15 min non l'aveva ancora richiamato, il mio capo ha ritelefonato chiedendo se era ancora occupato e mi ha detto "ho proprio bisogno di parlargli, fammi chiamare" ed io.. che gli volevo dire "ok, glielo ricordo" gli ho detto "Ok, i remind him"... ma ... ho sbagliatissimo, vero?


----------



## entrapta

Insomma non proprio magari un futuro non faceva schifo ; I'll remind him.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ciao


Io direi nel caso:  _I'll remind him that_


----------



## entrapta

Va bene anche senza, anzi secondo me suona meglio in una frase così corta.


----------



## joanvillafane

ALEX1981X said:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Io direi nel caso:  _I'll remind him that_



Alex, Two possibilities here - 
I'll remind him.

or 
I'll remind him that you called. 
We wouldn't have "that" at the end of the sentence alone.


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Va bene anche senza, anzi secondo me suona meglio in una frase così corta.




Entra io adoro il "that" ...da più grinta alla frase 


Pensavo anche:  _I'll remind him of it_


----------



## entrapta

Lo so però ti hanno subito tarpato le ali  vedi sopra....


----------



## ALEX1981X

ALEX1981X said:


> Entra io adoro il "that" ...da più grinta alla frase
> 
> 
> Pensavo anche:  _I'll remind him of it_




P.s: Joan I've seen your clarification thanks


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Lo so però ti hanno subito tarpato le ali  vedi sopra....



Tarpato le ali ?


----------



## entrapta

Non credo vada bene con l'of ....remind someone of something è ricordargli nel senso di evocare......Natives??


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si Entrapta in questo contesto non c'entra niente.....forse è meglio *about*


----------



## Teerex51

Si può usare _of_:



> “I've got this meeting coming up with George Shultz, I'll remind him of it,” the president said,


----------



## NewYorktoLA

_remind someone of something è ricordargli nel senso di evocare

_True, entrapta, but you can also use it in the sense of reminding someone to do something:
_I'll remind him of it
I'll remind him about it 
_


----------



## entrapta

Nice, thank you T-rex.


----------



## ALEX1981X

joanvillafane said:


> Alex, Two possibilities here -
> I'll remind him.
> 
> or
> I'll remind him that you called.
> We wouldn't have "that" at the end of the sentence alone.




Anche se devo capire Joan 

  I'll remind him that you called = _Gli ricordo che tu hai chiamato_

mentre "I'll remind him to call you" =_ Gli ricordo di chiamarti_

Se uno dice : 
1)Fammi richiamare !
2)Ok glielo dico !.... diventerebbe I'll tell/remind him that or I'll remind him to call you ???


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> Anche se devo capire Joan
> 
> I'll remind him that you called = _Gli ricordo che tu hai chiamato_
> 
> mentre "I'll remind him to call you" =_ Gli ricordo di chiamarti_
> 
> Se uno dice :
> 1)Fammi richiamare !
> 2)Ok glielo dico !.... diventerebbe I'll tell/remind him that or I'll tell/remind him to call you ???


----------



## entrapta

DIpende cosa gli dici  Gli puoi dire : Ha chiamato tizio! Oppure "richiama tizio"! Either way I can't see the difference. PS Non è meglio " I'll remind him to call you _back_"?


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Dipende cosa gli dici  Gli puoi dire : Ha chiamato tizio! Oppure "richiama tizio"! Either way I can't see much difference.



Non dipende da quello che voglio dire io ma da quello che Annie ci ha chiesto nel suo primissimo post !

Lei ha scritto :"gli volevo dire... "ok, glielo ricordo (di richiamarti)!"

Allora ho pensato che la versione di Joan fosse sbagliata perchè a quanto so
"Ok I'll remind him that you called" non penso voglia dire *Ok glielo ricordo (di chiamarti) bensì *_gli ricordo che tu hai chiamato !_


----------



## entrapta

Ok.....alex però dal momento che lei non specifica COSA andrà a ricordargli non credo che abbia molta importanza. LAsciamo I'll remind him così siamo tutti contenti. Inoltre se mi dici "gli ricorderò che hai chiamato" non significa cha vai dal tipo e gli dici "ha chiamato tal de tali" puoi anche formulare il pensiero in un'altra maniera... Mi pare che qui stiamo stiamo a cercare l'ago nel pagliaio.


----------



## joanvillafane

I would not use - nor do I hear others say - I'll remind him *of* it.
Remind someone about something is much more common

"Remind someone of something" is used when something evokes a memory, as in "he reminds me of his grandfather," etc.


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Ok.....alex però dal momento che lei non specifica COSA gli ricorda non credo che abbia molta importanza. LAsciamo I'll remind him così siamo tutti contenti.



  Entrapta non lo specifica perchè è implicito il senso scusa ...deve ricordare a questa persona di richiamare appena possibile il capo !


Sulle costruzioni niente da dire per carità !


Mi chiedevo una cosa però ...per quanto riguarda la presenza di *OF* in quanto francamente anche io mi ricordavo che avesse una diversa funzione e come ho scritto sopra penso e pensavo che_* about*_ fosse decisamente meglio in questo contesto !

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/remind


Teerex e natives cosa ne pensate ??...Consigliate di usarlo lo stesso anche in questi contesti ?


----------



## entrapta

Actually adesso che mi ci fai pensare se gli vuoi dire semplicente che hai chiamato usi "I'll tell him that you called" sennò "I'll remind him to call you back".... Non gli metti in mente che ha chiamato ma che deve richiamare quindi la prima la escluderei, fermo restando che la richiesta iniziale può essere soddisfatta con un semplice I'll remind him, vago e che accontenta tutti!  PS mamma mia che pandemonio per una richiesta così banale ...ihih


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Actually adesso che mi ci fai pensare se gli vuoi dire semplicente che hai chiamato usi "I'll tell him that you called" sennò "I'll remind him to call you back".... Non gli metti in mente che ha chiamato ma che deve richiamare quindi la prima la escluderei, fermo restando che la richiesta iniziale può essere soddisfatto con un semplice I'll remind him, vago e che accontenta tutti!




  D'accordissimo con te Entrapta...aspettiamo però i natives per l'altra questione che ho postato sopra


----------



## entrapta

ALEX1981X said:


> D'accordissimo con te Entrapta...aspettiamo però i natives per l'altra questione che ho postato sopra


Ma hanno già risposto: controlla sopra...dicono che è molto meglio About di "of it" il che conferma i miei dubbi...


----------



## Teerex51

Mah, il Macmillan dà buoni sia _of_ che _about_. Io uso quasi sempre _of_, ma è una mia scelta.


----------



## Murphy

NewYorktoLA said:


> _remind someone of something è ricordargli nel senso di evocare_
> 
> True, entrapta, but you can also use it in the sense of reminding someone to do something:
> _I'll remind him of it_
> _I'll remind him about it _


I agree with NewYorktoLA: both are used.  Take your pick.


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Ma hanno già risposto: controlla sopra...dicono che è molto meglio About di "of it" il che conferma i miei dubbi...



Vorrei solo capire se "of" può essere utlizzato nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni per ricordare normalmente a qualcuno di fare qualcosa 
*About* è corretto e siamo d'accordo...

Poi c'è il link del MacMillan che invece  separa  completamente le due cose e specifica di usare *of* in un modo e *about* nell'altro ...e non comunica che sono interscambiabili !

Il dubbio nasce da la Entrap


----------



## Annie:

Grazie a tutti ragazzi!!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> Mah, il Macmillan dà buoni sia _of_ che _about_. Io uso quasi sempre _of_, ma è una mia scelta.




Si Teerex...il problema è che il dizionario che ho postato spiega di usare _*of/about*_ solo nel punto 1 che ha un certo significato...mentre il senso in questo contesto è più vicino al punto 2...e *of* non è tra le scelte disponibili 


Volevo solo esprimere che ho fatto 2+2 e non ha fatto 4 ...


Se voi nativi lo utilizzate senza distinzioni la cosa mi rincuora


----------



## Teerex51

La distinzione è sottilissima e non vale la pena di perderci tempo. Sarò breve:

_Remind us about your plans etc.:_ rinfrescaci la memoria sui tuoi progetti.

_Remind me of it in the morning:_ ricordamelo domani mattina.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> La distinzione è sottilissima e non vale la pena di perderci tempo. Sarò breve:
> 
> _Remind us about your plans etc.:_ rinfrescaci la memoria sui tuoi progetti.
> 
> _Remind me of it in the morning:_ ricordamelo domani mattina.




Perfetto Teerex grazie...


----------



## NewYorktoLA

entrapta said:


> DIpende cosa gli dici  Gli puoi dire : Ha chiamato tizio! Oppure "richiama tizio"! Either way I can't see the difference. PS Non è meglio " I'll remind him to call you _back_"?



But if I were talking to my boss,  and he had already expressed to me that the call was urgent, I'd say:
"I'll be sure to tell him to call you back" so he knows that I'm going to do it.


----------

